# Screven County



## Tom Borck (May 12, 2005)

QDM: NO

Beer: Yes 

ATV: Yes

Community Stands:Yes

Food Plots:  Yes

Campers: Yes

Water: No

Power: No (We do have a generator)

Sign in Board: Yes

Can you hunt my stand: YES

Amount of Land: 2200 (appx) 3 different tracts all within 2-3 miles of each other (300 ac., 150 ac., 1700 ac. the main tract)

Georgia Regs: Yes

Cost:  $380.00

What can you hunt: EVERYTHING!  Year around lease!! No hogs!  We have everthing else youcan imagine!! Good turkey population!!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=19684
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=19389


Members: 25 (might go to 30 for some extra $$$$, stands, plots, etc)

KIDS  Welcome ALL the time!!!  If a child is in High School they are a member.  Same with a spouse, even if you're GAY!!  

Guest Fees:  We kicked around the idea of 10 bucks a day.....limited to 3 visits per guest.  Sound fair to you?  

History:  GREAT club!!  GREAT people!!  Was a dog hunting club last year....we have a bunch of guys getting out of the club because we will be a STILL HUNTING only club....with the occassional man drive!

Location: About 8 miles south of Sylvania, Georgia and 14-16 miles from Statesboro, Georgia.  Basically right on or near 301 South.  Also, about 4-5 miles from the Ogechee River.

Habitat:  Typical South Georgia.  Mixed pines, swamps, cutover, some cutover cedar swamps, some sand hill community, few oaks, etc...  the property is owned by International Paper and 600-700 ac owned by local private owners.  

Opportunites for other activities!!  Great opportunity for the RIGHT person!!  This club is NOT for everyone!! In fact, this club is really only for a few people who enjoy other hunters and put hunting SECOND!!  Yes, there are hunters out ther they put hunting SECOND!! 

You can PM me for more info.!  I would be happy to drive you around the club and show you the best stands!!  (PROMISE!! Ask Echo!)

I have tons of trail cam photos and photos of several deer I have killed over the past 5 years.


----------



## Tom Borck (May 13, 2005)

CLUB4 Photo above....the deer on the right is one I killed year before last.


----------



## SGaither (May 13, 2005)

I sure wish I lived a little closer to your club.  That last picture of them ducks got my blood boilin'


----------



## Tom Borck (May 13, 2005)

SGaither said:
			
		

> I sure wish I lived a little closer to your club.  That last picture of them ducks got my blood boilin'



We have several places where the Woodys fly in, club president put up half a dozen duck boxes a few years ago!  Last year a bunch of Mallards came in!!


----------



## HT2 (May 13, 2005)

*Tom......*

Them is some good deer brother!!!!!!!! 

Just think what they would have been if you'd let 'em grow up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Borck (May 13, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Them is some good deer brother!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just think what they would have been if you'd let 'em grow up!!!!!!!!



On somebody elses' wall.


----------



## broadhead (May 13, 2005)

Great description of the club Tom.
This is a great place to hunt and enjoy some recreation with some of the most down to earth easy going people that I have ever met.

Did you mention that we have a YEAR ROUND supper club every Thursday night?


----------



## Tom Borck (May 13, 2005)

broadhead said:
			
		

> Did you mention that we have a YEAR ROUND supper club every Thursday night?



BTW, I signed us up to cook June 2!!


----------



## broadhead (May 13, 2005)

We'll do it. We need to cook two or three times this summer to make up for the rest of the year.


----------



## Tom Borck (May 14, 2005)

Yes Sunday hunting is allowed. 

Tony I sent  you a pm with the address.


----------



## Tom Borck (May 14, 2005)

We do have a skinning rack, water and power at the presidents house....about a mile or so from the club where we clean the deer.  I usually quarter them out and take to a processor, or do it myself.

There is a hotel right down the road....less than a mile from the 300 ac.  tract!  Also a rest., and gas station. 

My uncle owns a KOA campground about 6-8 miles from the club for those who have a camper.


----------



## Tom Borck (May 14, 2005)

biggame11 said:
			
		

> Tom,
> I received the P.M.
> How many are you looking for?
> I'll talk to a couple of guys next week, if you need a few more.



Not sure, at the last meeting we had 15 confirmed!  We lost over 10 from the change.... we needed 10...got one duck hunter to sign up, you, and 2-3 more maybe????

We need 25 to cover just the lease cost!

I did see several gobblers right in front of the main gate this morning!!  Should be a GREAT turkey season next year, it is a shame that we only have 2-3 people in the club that hunt turkeys.


----------



## Huntsman.45 (May 14, 2005)

Tom,

Is the land near Hopeulikit? Or on past where 80 goes left? I am Interested! I know Broadhead!

Found it!

Any opening left!


----------



## Tom Borck (May 17, 2005)

Huntsman.45 said:
			
		

> Tom,
> 
> Is the land near Hopeulikit? Or on past where 80 goes left? I am Interested! I know Broadhead!
> 
> ...



It is about 25-30 miles from Hopeulikit.  Probably 15 miles from Rocky Ford.  

Yes, I talked to the president last night and we have a few more spots open.


----------



## Tom Borck (May 17, 2005)

Jack Flynn I sent you an email.


----------



## broadhead (May 17, 2005)

Tom, I talked with Huntsman.45. He has the land mapped on Terraserver. He knows where it is now.
B-head


----------



## Tom Borck (May 17, 2005)

*Hey Jack!!*

Went by and talked to the president, no problems and he is looking forward to meeting you!

BTW, took one trip through the club and saw 3 rabbits....got real close to one!

Also took a photo of one of the corn (bait) fields.


----------



## 2buck (May 19, 2005)

Any openings left?  I lost my club last year and need a place to hunt.  Thanks!


----------



## Tom Borck (May 19, 2005)

2buck said:
			
		

> Any openings left?  I lost my club last year and need a place to hunt.  Thanks!




Yes we do.  PM me or email me and I will get back to you.

Thanks!


----------



## 2buck (May 19, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Tom Borck (May 19, 2005)

2buck said:
			
		

> PM sent



Never got one from you?


----------



## 2buck (May 19, 2005)

I tried it again.


----------



## GMARK (May 24, 2005)

*Thanks Tom!*

I appreciate you taking time to show me and my Dad around the club Saturday.  What a great place to hunt.


----------



## Tom Borck (May 25, 2005)

GMARK said:
			
		

> I appreciate you taking time to show me and my Dad around the club Saturday.  What a great place to hunt.



My pleasure!!  If you do not have a place to hunt, I would be happy to take you and your son to our place anytime!

To: shadow and jfrey

Your emails were put in my Junk Folder, and I forgot to check it.  I sent  you an email back.  Sorry about that.

If you want to reach me you can call my cell
912-687-3248

Thanks
Tom Borck


----------



## Tom Borck (May 27, 2005)

Might add, there is a 50 ac peanut field which should make a good dove field!!


----------



## GMARK (May 31, 2005)

Thanks Tom!  I'm sure he'd love it too.  It would be great to sit in one of those ground blinds and see his face the first time he sees a deer!!!


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 3, 2005)

*Thanks Tom....*

It was a pleasure to spend the morning with you looking at that beautiful place I will now call home. If anybody did not look at this you are missing out. I'm glad I joined. Saw quite a few turkey and some deer and a bunch of squirrels and rabbits. The latter two my favorite. Well got to find a place on the wall for this coming years monster buck from Tin Roof HC. I'm slobbering on my keyboard just writing this.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jun 3, 2005)

Jack Flynn said:
			
		

> It was a pleasure to spend the morning with you looking at that beautiful place I will now call home. If anybody did not look at this you are missing out. I'm glad I joined. Saw quite a few turkey and some deer and a bunch of squirrels and rabbits. The latter two my favorite. Well got to find a place on the wall for this coming years monster buck from Tin Roof HC. I'm slobbering on my keyboard just writing this.



Jack glad you enjoyed it, I know I did!!  Looking forward to a great season!


----------



## Echo (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome to the club,Jack!Tom gives a nice tour of the place,doesn't he?  

Glad to hear you're a squirrel hunter,I've got a little fiest that should be ready to wear 'em out this year. 

Echo


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 4, 2005)

*That sounds great...*

I wouldn't mind having several squirrel dogs but we are full here already. I take them with adult precision airguns. You'll enjoy them too. Anytime I go somewhere several go with me. Looking forward to meeting you also.  What time does the Thursday evening supper club start?


----------



## Echo (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds good to me.I've shot a few with my Diana and it works as well as a .22 with the proper aim.
I think they usually start the cookouts an hour or two before sundown outside of deer season.

Echo


----------



## Murdock (Jun 4, 2005)

How many members do you still need?


----------



## Tom Borck (Jun 4, 2005)

Murdock said:
			
		

> How many members do you still need?



Just talked with the president and he says it looks like we need 2-3.  I will be showing the property on Wednesday at 5:00 to another Woodys member if you are interested.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jun 18, 2005)

We are full!  Thanks!


----------



## Gillis (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes Tom  Sound Like a Great Place.I like to know more about the Club and look around

Thanks

Dobie


----------



## Echo (Jun 19, 2005)

biggame11 said:
			
		

> Tom,
> 
> Thanks for the tour Saturday, we are looking forward to the season.
> 
> ...


If they're as tough on squirrels as they are on hogs we should have the makings for a big pot of Brunswick stew! 

Welcome aboard biggame11!I hope you enjoy the place as much as I have the last couple of years...


----------



## Gillis (Jun 20, 2005)

Tom,

I want to know more about the club.please me

Thanks,

Dobie


----------



## broadhead (Jun 20, 2005)

*WoooHooo!!!*

Welcome to Tin Top Hunting Club guys. You will not regret it!  
Broadhead


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 21, 2005)

*We are all going to be tough on the squirrels....*

This is gonna be fun, my babygirl is going to get her second time to sit in a blind and camp with me some. She is one rabbit cleaning squirrel peeling deer gutting little miss too! She loves this stuff more than we do. I feel blessed to have a sweetheart like her.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 21, 2005)

*She is 8 years old....*

And loves outdoors more than anything. Very much me when I was young. I am going to make the Thursday evening cookout this week also. Sure hope it is not raining.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jun 21, 2005)

Gillis said:
			
		

> Tom,
> 
> I want to know more about the club.please me
> 
> ...



Give me a call on my cell
912-687-3248

We have 25 members...just enough to pay the lease and nothing else...so we might consider an extra member to pay for food plots.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jun 27, 2005)

*Open Spot*

Do you still have a opening, I'm very intrested in joining


----------



## ericb (Jun 27, 2005)

I live in jax fl   when would be a good time to hook up to see prop   weekends are really only time I can get away-thanks Eric


----------



## ericb (Jun 27, 2005)

im interested   when could i see property   i live in jax fl    eric


----------



## Tom Borck (Jun 28, 2005)

Found out that we need 4 more...this will bring it to 27 total.  The private land owners we lease from went up on the lease.

Please call me to set up a time to ride the property.

cell
912-687-3248

PM me if  you want my home phone.

Thanks!!

Tom Borck


----------



## Tom Borck (Jun 30, 2005)

Those of you who showed and interest and have not call better act soon....we only have 2 openings left.


----------



## ericb (Jul 2, 2005)

Tom  thanks for the 2 hr tour     count me in   I was blown away by the property     email me the info on where i can get aerials for prop so I can know where im lost  lol         Eric


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 5, 2005)

This is a link to some ariel photos.  The first link, Redneck Village is in the center and towards the bottom.  It is the rectagular shape.  The other rectangular shape is the corn field by the first branch.  This link shows most of the club.

http://www.terraserver.microsoft.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=13&Z=17&X=273&Y=2254&W=1&qs=|Sylvania|Georgia|

The second link shows the corn field by the gut pile and the oak cutover off Cameron Rd.

http://www.terraserver.microsoft.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=13&Z=17&X=273&Y=2253&W=1&qs=|Sylvania|Georgia|

Moving northwest on the map you can find the 300 ac tract, now mostly a cutover.  It is right off 301.  it is the big wooded area surrounded by fields.  The rect. shape in this photo will have a food plot this fall.  We might try to plant some tropical corn.

http://www.terraserver.microsoft.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=12&Z=17&X=543&Y=4509&W=1&qs=|Sylvania|Georgia|

And the 150 ac tract, which is VERY much overgrown!!  We have one corn field on this piece and I usually plant several small bow food plots.  The north side of the property is a creek and the south side is a field.  

http://www.terraserver.microsoft.com/image.aspx?T=1&S=12&Z=17&X=546&Y=4515&W=1&qs=|Sylvania|Georgia|

Looks like we have 1 slot left, and I am showing somebody around this weekend.  

Call my cell phone if you are interested.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 6, 2005)

Georgia_hunter I sent you a PM about this weekend.  Let me know if you got it.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 6, 2005)

I would have killed to known about your club when I attended GSU.  I bet it beats the snot out of Tuckahoe!!!!

Best hunting club ad I've seen on this forum yet.

Tommy


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks Thomas!  Every year we seem to put a few on the wall.  Last season we put 3 on the wall and several monsters missed, all bucks scored mid 120's to mid 130's! 

I have 2 separate new poults that have hatched this year!    Both flocks had 8-12 poults!  

Should be some great turkey hunting as well!


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 7, 2005)

Heres one killed last year.  20 in. spread, 8 point with 2 stickers an inch long on each g-2.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 7, 2005)

This one was killed 2 or 3 years ago.  It was hanging high in the room and hard to get a good photo. 

I think it was 18 in. spread main frame 8 point with some stickers.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jul 7, 2005)

*Tom seems like it just keeps getting better and better....*

Both are very respectable bucks for sure. I'll bet you there are some a lot bigger there though. The deer will not know what to think with out dogs running them and there ought to be some very nice ones taken this year. With all the rain we are having it will make em grow bigger even. I cannot wait to sit in the double bull blind on a couple of places I've looked at so far. Ya'll go ahead and pick where you want to hunt and I'll hunt where you're not. Thats my plan and I'm sticking to it. Worked for me for a couple of decades now. The first time is always a charm then move on. Can't wait to tag some of those monster squirrels too!


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 7, 2005)

Jack, sorry I missed you a few weeks ago.  Last Thursday Bunyan and I cooked and Clinton told me about you coming down to eat. 

Glad you came down!


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jul 7, 2005)

*I'll make everyone I am not working....*

These are my kind of people for sure. Great group and fun and dang good food. Babygirl also had a wonderful time too. She had a blast playing hide and seek and chase with the kids. I won't get away from here without her you can bet and don't want to. Can't wait to get back down there. Later.


----------



## broadhead (Jul 7, 2005)

Jack Flynn said:
			
		

> These are my kind of people for sure. Great group and fun and dang good food. Babygirl also had a wonderful time too. She had a blast playing hide and seek and chase with the kids. I won't get away from here without her you can bet and don't want to. Can't wait to get back down there. Later.


Jack, I look forward to meeting you! Don't depend on Tom now. He's not gonna show you all of the honey holes! Just other people's.    
Broadhead


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jul 7, 2005)

*I like to hunt the very...*

unlikely spots and not scout them at all, just look at and arial photo and go to that place and let the hunt be my scouting trip also. Just I'll have the gun with me then. If I don't see anything then someplace else tomorrow. It has put many nice ones on the ground for me. So where ever you pin in at I won't be thats for sure. Man I can't wait to take one of those trophy squirrels.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 7, 2005)

Funny you say that Jack, I saw a nice big fat doe walk right across the road and through the main gates this morning around 10:00!


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 9, 2005)

Showing a guy around this morning and this might be the last member???  

So a few of you expressed interest and have not gotten in touch with me need to do so ASAP.  I will be in Vegas all next week.


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 18, 2005)

Showed the club around this evening.  Will let you know when we are full.  

BTW, been seeing plenty of deer!!!


----------



## Tom Borck (Jul 30, 2005)

Finally FULL!    Showed 12 people and 9 joined!


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jul 30, 2005)

*Tom how many did that finally make us?*

Darn hot weather might have let off a little so more trips down there. Plan to go tomorrow. Today got washed out here and got mine and my parents yards cut. Come on 1st cold front of the year...


----------



## Tom Borck (Aug 9, 2005)

Eric check this thread...I posted some links to arieal photos.

PM broadhead for the numbers to the Court House maps..


----------



## Tom Borck (Sep 2, 2005)

We are FULL.  For some of the new members I have posted some areil photo links on this thread.


----------

